# Heise SSL-Check mit erweiterter Erkennung



## Newsfeed (23 Juni 2008)

Der vor zwei Wochen vorgestellte Test auf schwache SSL-Zertifikate erkennt nun fast alle  schwachen Schlüssel. Die bisherige Version war auf Standardhardware und -optionen beschränkt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

